# Hermans Cuesters



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone familiar with this breeder or have some of these birds. Supposed to be "sprint" birds.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

I think middle to long read an article about him supposedly super pigeons. A lot of people have been purchasing his birds in recent years.


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just received a pair from a club member. To my understanding they are middle to long distance and hard weather flyiers. At least thats what the pedigree says.


Mark


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

His Record for Antwerp Union 7100Members Not bad eh LOL good pick up!

2001 : 1st champion
2002 : 3rd champion
2003 : 1st champion
2004 : 1st champion
2005 : 1st champion
2006 : 2nd champion


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Haven't seen any on the auction sites....have an interest though.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Worldpigeonbid.com look at the William De Bruijn link most or some are Herman crosses onto his own birds. They start at $350. If Hans Ejerkamp bought his best ones after he sold out they must be some of the best birds because ejerkamp only buys the best GoodLuck!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kou: Visited your site...very nice, impressive results and breeders! Found the article on Ejerkamps site. Looking at European lofts, race results and breeding (TOO much info to digest quickly). Would like to find something to introduce into my birds for some speed.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. Your site is also very sweet! Digging that GHC cock! Yes there is a lot to read but the more you know the better off you are. Usually the good birds over there will eventually come over sooner or later if not the bird the strain will. If you are looking for speed birds go fl. Or Cali. Their birds seem to be faster because of the area they fly in, not all but a lot are IMO.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

over here in the uk the herman ceuster strains we have r sprint pigeons upto 350miles


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

19pigeonracer88 said:


> over here in the uk the herman ceuster strains we have r sprint pigeons upto 350miles


Thats what I'd like to find here in the states. Might make for speedier YB's.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kou: Looked at your pictures and saw the picture of you and Art Hees. A friend of mine here was very close to him and at his passing got many of his best and is now changing his breeding program around to try to continue Art Hees's program.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

I C, was going to purchase some from him in November but I was too late....


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

u wna either import from herman ceusters from the uk or louis cooremans super sprinters lightning fast


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just dreaming...importing would probably be out of my league. The Louis Cooremans look really interesting. Don't hear much about anyone importing from the UK or Ireland to the states . Although I guess my wife is an Irish import.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

raftree3 said:


> Just dreaming...importing would probably be out of my league. The Louis Cooremans look really interesting. Don't hear much about anyone importing from the UK or Ireland to the states . Although I guess my wife is an Irish import.


lol i like that haha its no dif from importing from germany or belgium mate if nt cheaper haha


----------

